# Windows 8 Developer's Preview



## clmlbx (Sep 16, 2011)

*Windows 8 Developer's Preview(updated)*

First of Guys here are my *Computer specs*

Athlon II X4 635 @ 2.9Ghz || Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H || Kingston 2x2 Gb 1333Mhz DDR3 || WDC 500Gb Green || Palit GTS 250 512mb || Tagan 500W || Samsung B2030 || Lg DVD Writer || 

*Installation*

I have installed Windows 8 in a virtual machine. First I tried Vmware but unfortunately windows 8 does not wok in vmware.

*i51.tinypic.com/1z1w6ef.jpg

I read some where, it runs in Oracle Virtual box(I am not familiar with). So I installed it and it was successful in Running windows 8. 

Here are the *specs* of my *Virtual Machine*:

*Windows 8 64-bit, With 2 cores and 1.5 GB Ram, and 10 GB HD *

As I have installed in virtual machine then Boot time and processing time can not be accurate or accepted.

Installation of windows 8 was similar to Windows 7. Before Going to desktop in initial info it asks for windows live ID to sync our setting in all computers but It also gives option for creating local user. 

*Time & space*

It is virtual machine but still installation took around 20-25 mins. Including time I took screen shots and named them. so it is around 20 mins.

After Installation around 900MB was free from My 10 Gb virtual Hard-Disk

 Here are the screenshots

*i52.tinypic.com/x5tr8y.jpg

*Drivers*

I don't think @ current stage all Drivers are included as It did not detected my graphic card or Monitor, that is the reason all screen shots are in 4:3, installation shots are in 800x600. after logging in I changed to 1024x768.

*i56.tinypic.com/332wc47.jpg

*Ribbon*

all talked about ribbon in explorer here it is. Ribbon can can be minimized and expanded as per use. So it won't use the screen space until you need it. I didn't find any new options in Ribbon all options in it are that we(advanced users) are using it from years(thru shortcuts). now just those shortcuts have been given UI. Also some Context menu Item have been added.

*i56.tinypic.com/2803n5.jpg

*Task manager* is Improved and I liked it. their is 2 modes, one with fewer details and one with advanced

*i56.tinypic.com/2pqj2is.jpg


*Metro UI*

I miss old start menu. Still searching for  "UI" to "shut down". shortcut "alt+f4" works so using it for now. their are 2 types of apps. metro ui and desktop. 

In metro ui their is no way to exit apps. to exit apps just leave it and go to start screen by pressing "win" Key and then after a minute it will be closed automatically. If their is any music playing in that app then u need to shift to dekstop and then it will stop playing and then after a minute app will exit itself.

so to get option in metro ui apps u need to "right click" and then u will get few option at Bottom of ur screen. Like in Games u get new game,restart,save,import,Home.

*Switching Apps*

Alt+tab still works and it is same as in windows 7. 

win+Tab here are the changes. Now we don't get that 3D interface As apps switches in Full screen.

Now u can use mouse to switch between couple of apps. Move your Mouse Cursor to left of your screen and then last active app thumbnail is visible. clicking on it u switch to that app.

*Control Pannel*

their is 2 mode of control Panels. One with metro ui and one old windows 7 style. (old windows 7 ,  Windows 7 is now old)Control Panel metro style is lite version of dektop Control pannel which has link(link::"More settings") to desktop control Panel. ..

*i54.tinypic.com/35iuiza.jpg

well I have not used for much just an hour or so. But I really didn't like integration of touch controls in it. I miss that old start screen. New start screen is useless, if ur using  mouse and keyboard. I like metro ui, It might/will be pleasant to eyes. but that touch integration is not good. I hope in future release it has option in installation what type of "UI" you want old keyboard Or touch.

will Update more if necessary. IF some one needs to know anything Pls ask, I will check and let u know. Installing any app or games not necessary or logical. as this is not even Beta version.

Check Post *No 19*.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 16, 2011)

wow very nice review. I think you have captured almost all of the aspects


----------



## Skud (Sep 16, 2011)

Pretty good. Task Manager looks good, but still a far cry from Process Explorer.


----------



## jsjs (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like Win 8 will be easy to run on Hp touchsmart type of PCs; metro ui looks eye candy btw


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2011)

integrated elements of Windows Phone 7 with Windows 7. looks nice.


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice review. I wanted to download it but its 2.8 GB .  BTW virtualbox doesn't allow the virtual OS to recognise your graphics card. Instead I think it provides it with its own virtual graphics card. Instead from settings you can enable 2D and 3D acceleration from regular graphics card.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice Review


----------



## Krow (Sep 16, 2011)

The minimise to exit feature may be annoying to a lot of us used to closing applications. Otherwise this release looks fine. I don't think I will be buying a copy anytime soon after release though (not even an upgrade license).


----------



## asingh (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2011)

Is that Blue screen in First Screenshot, Win8's new BSOD??


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ Yes, it is. I have few more screenshots Will post tomorrow.


----------



## Skud (Sep 16, 2011)

Just missed it, so now even the OS would be tied with the Windows Live. The bad just got worse!


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 16, 2011)

^^it is optional, their is an option for local user


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 16, 2011)

Any change in other programs like media player, paint, notepad, wordpad etc

Theme not have transparency option?


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> ^^it is optional, their is an option for local user




Still not consolation enough. It should be other way rather.


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 17, 2011)

*Here is the method for logoff, restart, and shutdown windows 8 PC*

Visit Here

*How to Pin, Unpin, Resize, Move and Search Tiles in Windows 8 Start screen*

Visit here


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ thanx but I already got it yesterday. About Pin,resize tiles I knew. That is why I said I will post some new screenshots Today in my previous post.


----------



## sre06 (Sep 17, 2011)

m still downloading .....thanx for the review


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 17, 2011)

*Dialog Boxes*

Copy Dialog Box has been improved Much look wise. But still it does not show accurate time remaining.

Their is no Dialog box to Send file to recycle bin, but their is if u do "Permanent Delete". (shift+del)

*i55.tinypic.com/2uj0942.jpg

*Explorer*

Now Windows Name is in center. Buttons have been added in Title Bar (left Top). 

*i54.tinypic.com/20gcnfc.jpg

*Internet Explorer*

Again Internet explorer is in 2 flavours. Metro n Desktop. here is Look Of Metro

*i53.tinypic.com/169nqpv.jpg

*Start Button*

When u take(hover) mouse cursor to left Bottom near start Button U see a Menu. On clicking on "settings" u see a Menu in Right of screen which has "power" button which gives option to "shutdown " or "restart".

*i56.tinypic.com/amyzyw.jpg

*Security*

*i54.tinypic.com/6sb5ew.jpg


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ Nice Review.
When you delete file windows 8 warns or not.
Are you checked any USB3.0 device with windows 8.
What are the games bundled with windows 8?


Still downloading .........


----------



## asingh (Sep 17, 2011)

Is there any UAC..?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 17, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> When you delete file windows 8 warns or not.
> .



As I have written in my previous Post
"Their is no Dialog box to Send file to recycle bin, but their is if u do "Permanent Delete". (shift+del)"



anandharaja said:


> Are you checked any USB3.0 device with windows 8.



I do not have any usb 3.0 devices nor port so can't do it. 

@asingh

yes,their is. Most probably similar to windows 7. I think UAC is their to stay for a long time and according to me it is very good and usefull. Yes it sometimes annoys us, irritate us but it is useful. 

To get this in XP we used to use "limited account" for our day to day work and use "administrator account" to install any thing


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice review. Screen shots looks appealing, thanks for the same. Mine is an old PC. Just wondering if there will be drivers for Windows 8. I have Windows 7 now, but don't have graphics drivers. Hence no Aero, WMP, WMM or can't play any games. The system requirements say there is only need for DirectX 9 drivers. Does it mean that it will work on my PC ? Downloading any way


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 19, 2011)

hi,
i completed Windows 8 developer preview download this morning and i try to install in my system i got the following BSOD Error " PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (WimFsf.sys)".

i cannot continue the install further what can i do now?
*My system configuration is*
intel i5 2500 processor
intel DH67BL motherboard
4GB 1600MHZ corsair RAM
Corsair 600W SMPS.


----------



## Skud (Sep 19, 2011)

In my case, both Virtualbox and installation on a HP 430 laptop are throwing errors. Think I have a corrupted download.


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 19, 2011)

i downloaded this in 3days.
wasted 3.5GB bandwidth + 2 Sony DVD


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> In my case, both Virtualbox and installation on a HP 430 laptop are throwing errors. Think I have a corrupted download.



This may help

*techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=4597.0


----------



## Skud (Sep 19, 2011)

Already tried and failed.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 19, 2011)

Which version have you downloaded? In virtual Box Virtulization is required for 64 bit edition. or else it will not recognized 64 bit processor hence no windows.


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 19, 2011)

why i got this BSOD Error " PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (WimFsf.sys)".

My iso fie is corrupted?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> In my case, both Virtualbox and installation on a HP 430 laptop are throwing errors. Think I have a corrupted download.





anandharaja said:


> why i got this BSOD Error " PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (WimFsf.sys)".
> 
> My iso fie is corrupted?





If u think u have corrupted download  chk Sha 1 hash  for integrity 



> Windows Developer Preview with developer tools English, 64-bit (x64)
> DOWNLOAD (4.8 GB)
> 
> Sha 1 hash - 6FE9352FB59F6D0789AF35D1001BD4E4E81E42AF





> Windows Developer Preview English, 64-bit (x64)
> 
> DOWNLOAD (3.6 GB)
> 
> Sha 1 hash – 79DBF235FD49F5C1C8F8C04E24BDE6E1D04DA1E9





> Windows Developer Preview English, 32-bit (x86)
> 
> DOWNLOAD (2.8 GB)
> 
> Sha 1 hash - 4E0698BBABE01ED27582C9FC16AD21C4422913CC



Windows Metro Style Apps Developer Downloads


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 19, 2011)

yes, I believe it is. But to confirm Pls do a hash check , here below I shared hash from microsoft Site itself. Look according to your Version.

*One who don't have hash checker get it from here:- (500 KB)*

Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!
*
Windows Developer Preview with developer tools English, 64-bit (x64)*

Sha 1 hash - 6FE9352FB59F6D0789AF35D1001BD4E4E81E42AF

*Windows Developer Preview English, 64-bit (x64)*

Sha 1 hash – 79DBF235FD49F5C1C8F8C04E24BDE6E1D04DA1E9

*Windows Developer Preview English, 32-bit (x86)*

Sha 1 hash - 4E0698BBABE01ED27582C9FC16AD21C4422913CC

Edit: hmm some one already shared it. I was writing this and I had to leave my table. I posted without refreshing page.


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 19, 2011)

@Rajesh345 & clmlbx Thanks for your replies.
i used opera to download windows 8. its completed 100% but windows fails to install.
i checked my downloaded file with torrent file, opera miss around 12mb file, i completed my download using torrent.

i installed windows 8 successfully.

*Get back your favorite Windows 7 Start Menu, Explorer And Task Manager In Windows 8*
visit here


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 19, 2011)

Start menu is fine, but I think explorer and task manager are better in Windows 8. Anyway, thanks for the link


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 19, 2011)

@ meetdilip
if you like the windows 8 new interface and don't like the start menu here is the tool for customization depends on our taste. visit here



Any one installed antivirus in windows 8? i try to install avast 6 but not working

*i copied Windows 8 iso image from HDD to external seagate freeagent goflex HDD.*

Usb 3 Performance:
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-aVB-eXGj97c/TndjeOkFNoI/AAAAAAAAANM/SPCJQLcgI1I/usb3%252520speed.jpg

*Windows 8 Keyboard Shortcuts:* Visit here

*Windows 8 Shortcuts and secrets:* Visit here


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 20, 2011)

@ anandharaja

Thanks for the link


----------



## Prime_Coder (Sep 20, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> Any one installed antivirus in windows 8? i try to install avast 6 but not working



I heard that Windows 8 will have inbuilt antivirus solution out of the box.

Please look at this: Microsoft has already confirmed it.

1) Microsoft confirms antivirus features in Windows 8

2) Windows 8 will ship with built-in antivirus protection


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 20, 2011)

It is just a modified version of Windows Defender. I think it will be wise to use a separate anti virus and firewall.


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 20, 2011)

*When you try to open unassociated file the following dialog appear.*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-sijsUCo7t-g/Tngk8L7AyoI/AAAAAAAAANQ/MSphwCiNx3w/1.jpg

_*when you click see all option following dialog appear*_

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-wij01nlHD9Q/Tngk9escbOI/AAAAAAAAANY/TKc78Jm7Fck/2.jpg

When you click *look for app on web* it opens internet explorer in metro style and gives the suggestion program associated to that file.

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-GJVlFfapFms/Tngk9LSkh3I/AAAAAAAAANU/iaz6vlZQ5LU/s640/3.jpg

*How to Enable delete confirmation dialog*

Right click on recycle bin and select properties.

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-k4PdbUIYIQU/TngvSDdBPII/AAAAAAAAANc/SD-7GhE0dz8/recyclebin%252520properties.jpg

Now check the *Display Delete Confirmation dialog.*

*Hidden Thumbnail Feature *

When you move your cursor extremely left side you see thumbnail, through this thumbnail you can access previously opened programs.

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dH6F1HnvKrs/Tng05gGIUgI/AAAAAAAAANg/RusHIESPgZM/s640/hidden%252520thumbnail.jpg

Click and drag the *Thumbnail * to right side, the thumbnail will enlarged and also you switch to another opened application.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ Ya I believe I have already shared that..

I am really impressed with Windows basic. Running windows 7 and windows 8 together at once is really stressful on system. I was getting lags on clicks and all. But after changing it to "windows Basic". wow Lot of improvement in performance.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

guys win8 feedback please, is it worth it switching from win7 HP


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

Buddy, it's still a developer preview. Hard to compare the two. But from whatever we are seeing there would be some radical changes.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

i know its in development phase, i was saying how much change is there. As we have seen very little UI difference on vista>win7 

ive seen that it completely looks different win8 
thank god but still its too early to release win8


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well as a person with inclination towards technology I wouldn't worry too much about "UI". Win7 is way ahead of Vista in many things apart from UI.

I think if you are enthusiast enough, give it a try. You can't switch to Win8 until it is released. Otherwise we'll have a lot of threads saying how much does Win8 suck!


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Well as a person with inclination towards technology I wouldn't worry too much about "UI". Win7 is way ahead of Vista in many things apart from UI.
> 
> I think if you are enthusiast enough, give it a try. You can't switch to Win8 until it is released. Otherwise we'll have a lot of threads saying how much does Win8 suck!



as win8 looks more like a table os thats why i pointed out UI only
performance matters the most. i was not comparing vista and win7 on performance basis only on UI. win7 is really good and far better than vista and xp. But still xp feels very nice for programing and gaming !


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree completely. As it has already been said in this thread that such a layout suits tablets (touchscreen) only. Or maybe MS should edit this feature so that we can drag those boxes in Metro UI, should be good.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 21, 2011)

Windows 8 is supposed to consume lesser memory and system resources than Windows 7. I feel if your computer knowledge is anywhere near average, you should give it a try.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 22, 2011)

have you ?


----------



## noob (Sep 22, 2011)

win8 = windows 7 + new login screen + metro screen 

once u login to win8..there is noting called metro..its just plain windows 7.

I am using windows 8 on my laptop and everything just works fine.

again , win8 = win7 + metro UI at start..thats it. I wont be buying win8.


----------



## Joker (Sep 22, 2011)

i know it is just a devpreview...hate to say this...but i expected a revolutionary interface in terms of usability. Metro isnt something great....try out Gnome 3 based linux distros. They are much better.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 25, 2011)

Any1 have problem with utube  seek bar?

If i dont use seekbar  everything is working fine , but if i used Seekbarb in utube firefox entire FF is freezing

Booting on RL hardware , not Vbox
Latest 11.8 and latest  driver from M.S update
i know Win8 is not event beta but this is just a Question if crash only4me while uwing utube seekbar


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 26, 2011)

What is the boot time in Developer Preview ?


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 26, 2011)

^^ its faster than windows 7


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks. Any idea about exact time ? Remember MS quoting it 8 seconds from pressing power ON button to desktop. Do we get it on all systems ?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 27, 2011)

^^ obviously not possible on all System. I believe they used "SSD".. That might be fastest but time will vary according to your system. And @ current stage of development I assume their is no difference between win 7 and win8 boot time.. If it is then it is very little,unnoticeable. .I have not tried it on actual hard-ware so can't say much


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks clmlbx.


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 27, 2011)

@meetdilip

 i installed windows 7 and 8. ya windows 8 boots faster than windows 7, i guess may be it boots 8 to 10 sec in my system, exactly i don't know, next time i note down the exact boot time.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Anand.


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 28, 2011)

@ meet dilip 
my system boot time minimum is 16sec and maximum is 24 sec.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Anand. Can't rep


----------

